

Multifunctional (superhydrophobic) surfaces produced by femtosecond laser pulses - allannienhuis
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/jap/117/3/10.1063/1.4905616

======
allannienhuis
The videos here:

[http://sploid.gizmodo.com/new-amazing-metal-is-so-
hydrophobi...](http://sploid.gizmodo.com/new-amazing-metal-is-so-hydrophobic-
it-makes-water-boun-1680799039)

are pretty amazing. Water bounces when it's dropped on the surfaces created
this way.

They mention uses such as aircraft wings (no de-icing) and sanitation. I
didn't see a mention of boat hulls, but that would be another area with a ton
of commercial application.

------
shawn-butler
Relevant youtube video:
[http://youtu.be/FLegmQ8_dHg](http://youtu.be/FLegmQ8_dHg)

I was wondering whether this could be done on glasses / transparent surfaces
without greatly affecting the refractive index.

Possibilities are endless.

